# Germany Bundesliga 27-29 Sep



## OddsPoster (Sep 22, 2013)

Full Time Result  

Closes  1 X 2  
27 Sep 21:30 FC Augsburg - Borussia M'gladbach 2.60 3.40 2.75 +167 FC Augsburg - Borussia M'gladbach 
28 Sep 16:30 Borussia Dortmund - SC Freiburg 1.23 6.75 13.00 +177 Borussia Dortmund - SC Freiburg 
28 Sep 16:30 1899 Hoffenheim - FC Schalke 04 2.80 3.40 2.55 +172 1899 Hoffenheim - FC Schalke 04 
28 Sep 16:30 Hertha BSC - 1 FSV Mainz 05 2.20 3.40 3.40 +168 Hertha BSC - 1 FSV Mainz 05 
28 Sep 16:30 Bayer Leverkusen - Hannover 96 1.42 4.75 8.00 +176 Bayer Leverkusen - Hannover 96 
28 Sep 16:30 Bayern Munich - VfL Wolfsburg 1.20 7.50 14.00 +177 Bayern Munich - VfL Wolfsburg 
28 Sep 19:30 Eintracht Frankfurt - Hamburger SV 2.05 3.60 3.60 +174 Eintracht Frankfurt - Hamburger SV 
29 Sep 16:30 Werder Bremen - 1 FC Nuremberg 2.25 3.50 3.20 +168 Werder Bremen - 1 FC Nuremberg 
29 Sep 18:30 Eintracht Braunschweig - VfB Stuttgart 3.20 3.50 2.25 +168 Eintracht Braunschweig - VfB Stuttgart


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 26, 2013)

*BAYERN V WOLFSBURG : PREDICTIONS AND BETTING TIPS*



Bayern showed just how many poles apart they are from all except Dortmund in this league, with last weeks destruction at in form Schalke. The 4-0 scoreline did not flatter them, and a midweek cup 4-1 demolition of high flying Hannover will have Wolfsburg dreading the trip on Saturday. Badstubber, Javi Martinez and Thiago are injury misses, and Guardiola may rotate the squad with the Champions league next midweek. Thomas Muller grabbed two in the cup in midweek, and will fancy getting a first league goal of the season here. Bayern have won the last thirteen meetings of the teams played at home in league and cup.

Wolfsburg have began the season winning all at home, but losing all away, scoring one and conceding seven in three road trips. A midweek cup win at home to Aalen was preceded by a 2-1 league victory at home to Hoffenheim. Croatian Olic scoring twice after they fell behind early. Luis Gustavo signed from Bayern in the summer, has seen red twice already this season but is available for this after suspension, and will want to impress against his former club. Strikers Dost and Vierinha are out injured.

BAYERN V WOLFSBURG: BETTING TIPS

Surely a routine win here for Bayern and the best betting tip comes on the Asian handicap. Bayern Munich -2.5 at 2.25(5/4) Bet365 looks a tremendous bet. They need to win by three goals for us to collect, but the form they are in I expect they will score at least three.

Back Bayern on the Asian Handicap here

Bayern to win to nil at 2.05(21/20) Bet365 also appeals to me. Four out of six matches have been won to nil by Bayern, and I doubt Wolfsburg will see much of the Bayern goal let alone score in this one.

Back Bayern win to nil here

Another betting tip is on the anytime goalscorer market, and Thomas Muller 2.20(6/5)Bet 365 to score anytime looks a good bet. He scored twice in the midweek cup win, and also netted in both Germany matches recently. He has yet to score so far in Bundesliga this season but can put that right and land us another winner.


----------



## HowToBet (Sep 26, 2013)

*HOFFENHEIM V SCHALKE : PREDICTIONS AND BETTING TIPS*



Both sides progressed in the cup midweek against lower opposition, but Hoffenheim lost 2-0 at Wolfsburg last weekend in the league. An Olic double cancelling out Modestes fifth goal of the season.  They are unbeaten at home though and have eight points so far in the league. Hoffenheim are unbeaten in the five meetings of the teams here, winning two of them.

Schalke were thrashed 4-0 at home by Bayern Munich last week, after winning their previous four games in all competitions. A win in the cup midweek got them back to winning ways, and they will hope to prepare for next weeks champions league game with a positive result here. Fuchs is out as is Huntelaar long term.

HOFFENHEIM V SCHALKE: BETTING TIPS

Goals are almost certainly guaranteed so the main betting tip on this match is Over 2.5 goals at 1.53(8/15) William Hill. All Hoffenheim games have gone over, and Schalke on four out of six games so this looks a very safe bet to take.

Click here to back Over 2.5 goals

On the 1X2 market Hoffenheim at 2.80(9/5) William Hill looks generous. Hoffenheim are unbeaten at home and Schalke have lost two out of three away so far. Add to this Schalke have the distraction of a midweek champions league match, and have not won here before.


----------



## r0nald1nh0 (Sep 27, 2013)

*Bayern Munchen* (4-1-4-1): Neuer - Rafinha, J. Boateng, Dante, Alaba - Lahm - Robben, T. Müller, Schweinsteiger, Ribery - Mandzukic.
*Wolfsburg* (4-2-3-1): Benaglio - Träsch, Naldo, Knoche, Rodriguez - Luiz Gustavo, Polak - Perisic, Diego, M. Schäfer - Olic.

Badstuber, Martinez and Thiago are still out for Bayern, they all haven't played that much this season and Gotze should be returning to the squad. Also Boateng, Alaba, Ribery, Robben and Mandzukic started on the bench against Hannover and were preserved. Alaba and Ribery still played some minutes in the second half tho.

Wolfsburg played with the regulars vs. Aalen and won, but it came with a price, as Vierinha was injured and will miss out, player that futured in all of their matches so far, having played in 6 games and scoring 1 goal in the Bundesliga.

Wolfsburg are showing themselves as a typical home team till now and on the road they are very undisciplined till now, getting 4 red cards in 3 matches.

After winning the UEFA Super Cup against Chelsea, Bayern's form looks to be growing up with every game and tough times are ahead of the Bavarians' opponents. I believe Bayern to win this with 3 or more goals difference is absolutely realistic outcome.

*Dortmund* (4-2-3-1): Weidenfeller - Großkreutz, Subotic, Hummels, Schmelzer - Sahin, S. Bender - Blaszczykowski, H. Mkhitaryan, Aubameyang - Lewandowski.
*Freiburg* (4-2-2-2): Baumann - Sorg, Diagne, Ginter, C. Günter - Fernandes, Schuster - Schmid, Kerk - Freis, Hanke.

After 3 bad results on the road, I think it's about time for Dortmund to retaliate. If the defeat at Napoli in the CL is nothing to be ashamed of, the two visits at Freiburg and Munich 1860 weren't good at all. Still it's worth to say that Jurgen Klopp experimented in both and made some heavy rotations. 

Besides, behind their fabolous supporters at Westfalenstadion, they are a force to be reckon with, no doubt about it. 4 games played at home so far, 2 big wins over Bayern (4-2) and Hamburger (6-2), and two modest ones over Braunschweig (2-1) and Werder (1-0), however BVB created enormous amount of chances in both games. 

Freiburg are doing fine till now, but they also play on hard schdule (Europa League, Bundesliga and DFB Pokal) and unlike Dortmund, I don't believe their squad have the depth to handle the pressure. Looking at the recent matches between them, Freiburg aslo looks the right team for BVB to return on track.

Again 3 or more goals difference win for the other CL finalist from last season looks completely realistic to me.

Combo: *Bayern -1.5 AH x Dortmund -1.5 AH @2,51 Bet365 1/10*

*Line-ups are the expected ones, according to kicker.de


----------



## Mad_dog (Sep 28, 2013)

*Werder Bremen - Nurnberg 

*
Both of these two sides are playing under their potential and both are quite inconsistent teams. Betting on a match winner in those conditions is risky but this offer I have to take. 
Wereder finally ended the streak of 3 straight defeats. They have beaten Hamburg on the road and now everyone is breathing a bit easier. They are now facing a solid squad, who are also in problems. Nurnberg are one of the three teams in Bundesliga that haven't won a single game so far. Four draws and two defeats is their record and they will be playing on quite a hot ground tomorrow. 
Both teams have problems with injuries and absentees but it doesn't really favor any of the sides. 
I think that a win in the last round will be a breaking point for the hosts. On the other side, Nurnberg will have to find another chance to grab the first win, maybe even in the next round, against Hamburg at home. 

*Home win*, 2.10, Sportingbet.


----------

